# How to remove concrete pilings



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

Ok some background

On the back of my house we have a wheel chair ramp, that was used by my dad who passed away. Its a very heavy duty ramp total overkill... however I dont need the ramp. Infact I was thinking of using the existing pilings to make the deck portion of the ramp larger.

Thing is, there are pilings, that will need to be removed, how does one go about doing this the easy way?


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Well there is the above noted way

Do you know how deep they are?
Do you need to remove them 100%

If you are taking them out solely to rid them from above the landscape, dig down a couple feet and just knock the top off.

If you know the depth and it's reasonable, you know up to 6' a small excavator could dig and pull out if they are really deep get in the big guns


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

they go down about 4 ft and are 12inches acrossed.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Jackhammer


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Excavate on one side to a 45* angle, sono tube will then fall over, attatch chain and drag it out. :thumbsup:


----------



## peteo (Jan 8, 2011)

An excavator or a small backhoe would do the job nicely however a friday night, a twelve pack and using AlwaysConfused methods sounds like a lot more fun!:laughing:


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

peteo said:


> An excavator or a small backhoe would do the job nicely however a friday night, a twelve pack and using AlwaysConfused methods sounds like a lot more fun!:laughing:


"hey guys, watch this."


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Just a few household chemicals mixed in the proper proportions.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

aptpupil said:


> "hey guys, watch this."




More like "here hold my beer i wanna try something"


----------

